# The Grey - Opinions



## shredguitar7 (Jan 29, 2012)

Saw this film last night and while it didnt blow me away, the ending made me cry like a little bitch. im a sucker for a really well written score and worthy scenes. and this movie did not dissapoint me their. 

Once more into the fray...


----------



## OhMyGoliath (Feb 2, 2012)

I just saw this movie last night.
I thought that overall it was very good.
I also, very mush enjoyed the philosophical elements.
My only complaints are:
The wolves CGI/Animatronics were terrible. Not at one point did I get the feeling of real wolves. And, The part where they attach shotgun shells to sticks did not make sense. He was a sniper. So why did he have that type of ammunition?
My wife says he had a shotgun also that she saw when he was getting on a plane . But that doesn't explain why he had that type of ammunition in that sniper case.
Small things here and there were bit cheesy. And I feel that in some parts where the wolves attacked, were more forced upon to get the story along.
All in all, I will probably be seeing this movie again when it comes out.


----------



## Origin (Feb 4, 2012)

Just saw it and loved it. I love semi-ambiguous endings and it was really well-paced overall. The emotional parts were CRUSHING and the tense parts were fuuuucking tense. It's weird to watch a modern movie where you actually give a shit about what happens to the characters. Recurring themes like the poem, finding out the story with his ex, how everyone develops (before....well, yeah), finding the will to live - even just out of the pure utility of it after considering suicide - etc. 

Also Liam goddamn Neeson.


----------



## Osiris (Feb 7, 2012)

I thought it was great until like the last 30 minutes. The ending sucked ass, I thought of a better one in about 5 seconds. Everything about that poem was really cheesy. The dialogue was pretty uncreative and it needed a lot more music in some of the scenes. I really liked the characters' personalities and how well they made the movie portray coldness and isolation. It's like you could _feel_ how fucking cold it was, it had great atmosphere and really good looking locations.

Hearing Liam Neeson say "swag" kinda made it all worth it .


----------



## shredguitar7 (Feb 14, 2012)

i thought the ending was perfect a lot of people were dissapointed because they wanted him to magically fight the wolves and win some how. which would never happen. and im glad they didnt go the cheesy route and film that because i would have hated that ending. i dont know how many people said "WHAT THE FUCK" when the credits rolled. these were also the same people who brought their kids to see this movie. stupid stupid parents.


----------



## Osiris (Feb 16, 2012)

It would've been way better if


Spoiler



all the likeable characters didn't die
Liam Neeson didn't give up at the end, seriously you dont want to see the protagonist lay down like that
If he and the wolf both killed each other then rescue teams showed up but it's like it would be too late


----------



## shredguitar7 (Feb 16, 2012)

he didnt give up. the mother fucker taped a knife and broken glass to his hands. thats the most bad ass portrail of a mans last stand to me. and would it really have made sense for him to live ? even if he kills the alpha wolf, he isnt going to kill every other wolf that is just waiting for him. it would have been cool to see him going down with a fight. but it wasnt necessary. but he certainly did not just give up and lie down.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 16, 2012)

My rents tried to argue the point that if he killed the alpha wolf, none of the other wolves would mess with him.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Feb 18, 2012)

brilliant film, brilliant ending. i was unable to leave my seat.. just was emotionally numb and couldn't get up. good thing to because of the ending at the end of the credits... too bad the academy will look this film over


----------



## Animus (Feb 21, 2012)

shredguitar7 said:


> he didnt give up. the mother fucker taped a knife and broken glass to his hands. thats the most bad ass portrail of a mans last stand to me. and would it really have made sense for him to live ? even if he kills the alpha wolf, he isnt going to kill every other wolf that is just waiting for him. it would have been cool to see him going down with a fight. but it wasnt necessary. but he certainly did not just give up and lie down.



They apparently did film the end fight. In the bonus DVD material they will include it.

I thought it was a pretty good movie despite some illogic, mainly the idea that they would leave the plane and head for the forest since somehow wolves don't work well in forests. lol THe plane had some supplies, shelter, bodies to eat (hehe!), more easily defended from wolves and represented their best chance for rescue.


----------

